# My new fold down work bench



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice solid and strong---good bench for a tight space.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great Fatman..:thumbsup:... but did you have to listen to that music the whole time....:huh:



Best


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

That is what I need. The stationary workbench attracts clutter. I have approximately 8 to 12 inches of assorted miscellanea dating back 20 years piled on mine.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> I wait your impressions.


you are depending on the piano hinge and small screws to hold the entire weight on that back edge. I would have used a larger hinge and attached it directly to the wall using hollow wall anchors or toggle screws. (seeing you used what looks like 3/4" or 1" plywood, the top is quite capable of holding a lot of weight so that makes the hinge and attachment even more important) 

due to the design of the legs (no locking mechanism) you are depending on the plastic anchors to prevent the table from pulling away from the wall. Plastic anchors are very limited in their pull strength. A different sort of anchor would be a good idea. 

Additionally because there is no locking mechanism for the legs, I would suggest some sort of means to prevent the legs from closing with little more than a bump. As is, if somebody did something like pushed a lawnmower into the legs it would cause them to fold and everything on the table would then be on the floor. 


You could add a ledger board to my style of installation to provide additional support to the table. It would be an independent board spaced below the table in the up position just enough such that the table would rest upon, or nearly so, when in the down position. 

alternately or additionally you could add a set of legs on the wall side that fold up when the table is in the up position but you would have to include a means to keep them folded as they would want to open due to gravity.


I would also consider designing the legs so they are supporting the table itself rather than the edges via the pivot bolts. Something like a 2X4 on the top of the legs with the leading edge (when opening) tapered a bit so it can open but when opened, is directly against the table top. 


and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

For light use that is excellent, just add some 'knife hinges" or other means of locking the legs open.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

What type of projects will you be doing.?


----------



## Fatmansat (Oct 27, 2012)

I like to create mother of pearl inlay and restoration of old furniture and the occasional chore of light carpentry, my needs are not many.:thumbup:


----------

